# Magnat HiFi System



## Jakob (26. Juli 2010)

Bin noch relativer HiFi Anfänger von daher erklär ich euch einfach mal mein Vorhaben.
Ich habe vor dieses System an einem LG P50PK350 zu betreiben:

4x Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 +
1x Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 +
1x Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A

Da wäre ich bei ungefähr 420€ + Receiver.

Würde das einigermaßen gut klingen, bzw. überhaupt klappen?
Wären die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 sehr viel schlechter?
Würde der Magnat Monitor Supreme 301A einen sehr viel besseren Bass bieten?
Wie sieht es mit dem Receiver aus? Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?
Je billiger, umso besser.

Danke

Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps dazu geben könntet und mich bei eventuellen Unstimmigkeiten aufklären könntet.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

VG Jakob


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

Hi du könntest hinten auch die Supreme 100 verwenden dann sparst du etwas. Die Supreme 800 gibt es derzeit für 135€ das Paar bei Amazon (da hab ich meine auch her), daher würde ich die 800er vorne einsetzen, da sie kaum mehr wie die 200er kosten. 

Mir persönlich reicht der 200er Subwoofer, aber ich weiß nicht was du gewohnt bist. Aufjeden Fall ist der Bass fetter als bei PC Lautsprechern..


----------



## Jakob (26. Juli 2010)

Wäre der Setup besser als ein Teufel Theater 1?
Also 4 x Supreme 200
1 x Center 250
1 x 301A Sub
?
Die Supreme 800 sind mir zu teuer und die Kundenbewertungen auch nicht das wahre.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

> Also 4 x Supreme 200
> 1 x Center 250
> 1 x 301A Sub


Kannst du so machen. Aber die 200er sind schon ziemlich groß. Da musst du auf jedenfall Ständer dazu kaufen (nochmal etwa 100€). Ich würde eher die Supreme 100 für hinten nehmen und vorne wie gesagt die 800er. Das kommt bei Musik besser. 

Wenn du aber nur Filme schauen möchtest kannst du auch 4x Supreme 100 + den 301A Sub nehmen.

Ich hab selbst dort bestellt, die Lautsprecher sind einwandfrei angekommen in OVP+Rechnung.

Zu den Teufel Theater 100 kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich sie nicht gehört habe.

Test: Magnat Supreme 800 schlägt sich wacker gegen Kef und Jamo!


Test: Magnat Supreme 5.1


----------



## Sash (26. Juli 2010)

magnat würd ich mir nie holen, kauf dir lieber teufel theater 80 oder so.
Lautsprecher Teufel: Heimkino Theater 80

*"Satansbraten"*



"Wohl kaum ein anderer Hersteller auf der Welt hat in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren mehr Surroundlautsprecher-Sets entwickelt und verkauft als Lautsprecher Teufel. Trotzdem ist die Berliner Lautsprecherschmiede immer wieder für Überraschungen gut: Zu einem fast unverschämt günstigen Preis von 450€ schaffen es die Berliner wieder mal ganz souverän, mitreißende Klangqualität und ansprechendes Design mit angemessener Verarbeitungsqualität zu paaren. Wer das Theater 80 hört, glaubt kaum, wie kompakt die Satelliten des Theater 80 wirklich sind. Mit dem Sound eines "Großen", dem Design eines "Teuren" und dem Preis eines "Günstigen" offenbart sich das Theater 80 als echter "Satansbraten"!

• + elegantes Design
• + fünf identische Lautsprecher
• + ideales Abstrahlverhalten

• Klang: (70%) 1,2
• Labor: (15%) 1,3
• Praxis: (15%) 1,4

*Preis/Leistung: Hervorragend*
*Gesamnote: 1,3* *"Satansbraten"*


*als receiver nimm den denon avr 1911, der hat für alle fälle auch hdmi1.4 für digital 3d. und 7.1...*


----------



## Jakob (26. Juli 2010)

Kann ich mir für die 200er nicht einfach selbst 4 Ständer bauen? In jede Ecke des Raumes einen?
Ich würde bei Amazon bestellen und da sind die Supreme 800 200€ das Paar. Da komm ich besser mit 4x Supreme 200 + 1x Center 250 + 1x 301A Sub.

Kannst du mir noch einen guten Möglichst billigen Verstärker/Receiver dafür empfehlen?
Yamaha RX-V367 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Der soll glaube ich ganz gut sein.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

> magnat würd ich mir nie holen, kauf dir lieber teufel theater 80 oder so.


Und mit welcher Begründung? In dem Preisbereich gibt's kaum bis gar keine Alternativen.

Die kleinen Teufelboxen des Theater 90 sind wohl kaum für Musik geeignet. Daher meine Frage nach der Hauptverwendung.



> Ich würde bei Amazon bestellen und da sind die Supreme 800 200€ das Paar.


http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...&qid=1280143590&sr=8-2-catcorr&condition=used
Unten steht (gebraucht für 135€ das Paar). Das sind praktisch neue. Hab meine auch dort her.

Der Yamaha Receiver ist echt gut für's Geld. Falls es auch was gebrauchtes sein kann, würdest schon mehr Leistung für die 230€ bekommen.
Wenn du dir Ständerbauen kannst, geht selbstverständlich auch.  Muss dir nur optisch gefallen und stabil sein.

Der Denon 1911 ist sicher ein Sahneschnittchen, dafür aber verständlicherweise auch deutlich teuerer.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

@sash: Du schreibst so einen Quatsch... Das ghet gar nicht. Zumal man bei der relativ billigen Magnat Anlage keinen Receiver alá Denon 1911 braucht, aber den musst du ja immer empfehlen...

@Jakob: Was willst du Hauptsächlich mit dem Set machen? Musik hören, Filme oder zocken?


----------



## Jakob (26. Juli 2010)

Also hauptsächlich schaue ich Bluerays.
Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich aber auch Musik hören.
Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichlichkeit die Musik irgendwie über Stereo laufen zu lassen, d. h. die Rears und den Center zu deaktivieren?
Wäre da der Klang besser?


----------



## Toffele (26. Juli 2010)

Normalerweise hat Musik nur ein Stereosignal und kommt daher von vornherein nur aus den Frontboxen (L+R) + meistens noch mit Subwooferunterstützung. Je nach Receiver gibt es auch die Möglichkeit über Dolby Pro Logic einen Raumklang aus dem Stereosignal zu errechnen.

Was dir dann im Endeffekt besser gefällt, ist deine Geschmackssache, wobei Stereoanhänger Pro Logic wohl verteufeln werden


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

Für Musik empfehlen sich eigentlich eher Standlautsprecher, da sie mehr Volumen und weniger Klirr bieten. Die Musik wirkt raumfüllender und angenehmer (zumindest meine Erfahrung). 

Wenn du aber nicht so viel wert auf Musik legst oder elektronische Musik oder gar HipHop bevorzugst, wären die Teufel LS sicher eine interessante Option.

 Wobei dir bei Teufel kaum einer sagen kann wie die klingen. Die meisten Leute, die sich Teufel LS bestellen, kennen sich in dem Bereich nicht wirklich aus oder haben kaum mal andere Lautsprecher probegehört. Meist werden die Teufel Systeme einfach bestellt, weil sie so hoch gepushed werden. 
Und da die Leute nichts besseres gehört haben empfinden sie die Teufel LS als genial.^^ 

Ich will nicht sagen, dass sie schlecht sind, aber bestimmt nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich schaue ich Bluerays.
> Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich aber auch Musik hören.
> Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichlichkeit die Musik irgendwie über Stereo laufen zu lassen, d. h. die Rears und den Center zu deaktivieren?
> Wäre da der Klang besser?



Da du Musik in Abtracht ziehst, sollten dir Fronts auf jeden Fall ghobene LS sein, etwa Magnats Supreme 1000. Musik gibt man immer in Stereo wieder, Pro Logic und dieser Effektschrott tut den Ohren nicht gut.

@Kai: Dass Standlautsprcher weniger Klirr haben (im Vergleich mit was eigentlich?) ist mehr als Schwachsinn.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

Lieber Devil-X, *Schwachsinn* ist das sicher nicht. Mich nervt übrigens deine Kinderschreibweise -immer zickig und provokant. Man kann auch versuchen nett mit einander umzugehen. Ich hoffe du lernst das noch. 

Standboxen haben meist immer mehrere große Chassis. Je mehr Chassis sich die Arbeit teilen, desto weniger Hubarbeit muss der einzelne Töner im Bass leisten, was somit den klangschädigenden Klirr mindert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

Zickig bestimmt nicht, provokant immer. Müsstest du doch so langsam mal kennen...

Da hast du aber bei der Elektrotechnik nicht ganz aufgepasst, so einfach ist die Rechnung nämlich nicht unbedingt, wobei die Grundformel mehr Hub = mehr Klirr richtig ist. Parallelschaltung ermöglicht bei geteiltem Stromfluss gleiche Spannungen an den Chassis. Also verringert sich auch der Widerstand -> Ergo muss der Verstärker bei geringerem Widerstand nicht mehr leisten, dass verringert den Klirr aber um wenn überhaupt nur 0,00x Prozente.

Das kann man vernachlässigen... Zudem man den Klirr nicht heraus hören kann, es sei denn man hört wirklich im Extrembereich in Sachen Lautstärke aber selbst dann macht eher der Verstärker schlapp bzw. produziert Klirr als es vernünftige Lautsprecher es tun.

Und das Standlautsprecher immer mehrere große Chassis besitzen.... Ich könnte jetzt schon wieder ein paar Wörtchen verlieren, aber nicht das Ich dann mal wieder als Provokant eingestuft werde.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

> Und das Standlautsprecher immer mehrere große Chassis besitzen.... Ich könnte jetzt schon wieder ein paar Wörtchen verlieren, aber nicht das Ich dann mal wieder als Provokant eingestuft werde.


Ich habe geschrieben meist immer. -> Sollte eigentlich nur "meist" dort stehen. 




> Da hast du aber bei der Elektrotechnik nicht ganz aufgepasst,


Ich hab mit Elektrotechnik nichts am Hut. Ich brauche nur grobe Fakten für das was ich tuhe.  


Ich habe mich auf diese Textpassage bezogen:

Hier das Zitat aus nem Test, den ich hier verlinkt habe.


> Da offerieren die Standboxen deutlich mehr Membranfläche, denn die Monitor  Supreme arbeiten in Zweieinhalb-Wege-Technik. Das bedeutet, dass die beiden um den Gewebe- Hochtöner platzierten Konus-Chassis die Bässe gemeinsam wiedergeben. Der obere verantwortet zudem die Mittenwiedergabe. Die Arbeitsteilung entlastet den einzelnen Töner vor schwerer Hubarbeit im Bass, das mindert letztlich klangschädlichen Klirr, da die Chassis auch mit höheren Lautstärken nicht so schnell an ihre mechanischen und thermischen Grenzen kommen.



Sowohl deine, als auch die von mir zitierte Erläuterung erscheinen mir als plausibel. Da ich mich da aber zu wenig auskenne, kann ich keine Wertung geben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juli 2010)

Festzuhalten bleibt einfach, dass Standlautsprecher für Musik ideal sind. es klingt halt einfach besser (vorausgesetzt man bewegt sich in einer Qualitätsstufe). Ob das nun wegen dem Klirr, dem größeren Volumen oder sonstwas ist, ist doch ziemlich egal.
Also bitte nicht streiten 
Fragwürdig finde ich nur diese Teufel-Lobhudelei von Sash...gut, als ich mein E300 neu hatte war ich genauso, aber ich hab ziemlich schnell erkannt, dass es doch deutlich besseres als Teufel gibt, vor allem wenn Musikwiedergabe eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (27. Juli 2010)

Ich, als Besitzer des T1s, kann  mein Senf dazu geben.
Für den Preis ist das T1 ein sehr ordentliches Surroundsystem, da gibt es viele die ihre Aufgabe schlechter machen.
 Die Musikwiedergabe ist für Boxen in der Größenordnung ausreichend, wenn bei weitem auch nicht audiophil.

Als Fazit würde ich stehen lassen, dass das T1 ein gutes Surroundset für Filme, Games und TV ist.
 Wer viel Wert auf gute Musikwiedergabe legt, der sollte sparen und mit dem Budget des T1 (600€) sich zwei Standlautsprecher holen. Das Aufrüsten auf Kompaktlautsprecher für "Rears" und "Center" macht den Braten nicht fett und man hat ein kleines Projekt am laufen, was man nach und nach fertigstellen kann.

MFG
JMF


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

Standlautsprecher sind aber gerade wegen Ihrer schieren Größe nicht gerade billig in der Produktion. Das ist der Haken, um dann gescheite Technik hinein zu bauen fehlt meistens das Geld, und Standlautsprecher unter 500 € ds Paar sind meist nicht sehr audiophil, während man bei Kompoakten schon ab 300 € das Paar gute LS bekommt.

@Kai: Wir haben beide Recht, wir lassen das so im Raum stehen  (Als kleine Anektode zum Nachdenken ^^)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juli 2010)

Hehe..^^ okay.


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2010)

Stand-Lautsprecher lohnen sich erst richt ab ca. 600-800 euro dass Paar. In Preisbereichen darunter sind Kompakt-Lautsprecher vorzuziehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Stand-Lautsprecher lohnen sich erst richt ab ca. 600-800 euro dass Paar. In Preisbereichen darunter sind Kompakt-Lautsprecher vorzuziehen.



Wo hastn du das gelernt?


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wo hastn du das gelernt?



Wenn mann sich Tests anschaut dann sieht mann dass Kompakt-Lautsprecher im Low-Budget Bereich mehr Klang fuers Geld bieten. Erst ab so 500-1000 euro reicht die Preis/Leistung klanglich an Kompakt-Lautsprecher heran. 

Ausgenommen sind natuerlich Leute mit grossen Raeumen aber kleinem Geldbeutel. Nur wenn ein groesserer Raum beschallt werden muss wuerde ich im Low-Budget Bereich zu Stand-Lautsprechern greifen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

Es kommt aber auch stark darauf an, wie audiophil man ist. Die meisten Leute sind sicher schon mit deutlich weniger zufrieden und viele haben sogar Spaß an ihren Brüllwürfeln.




@Thysol, hier die Tests hab ich bestimmt schon 50mal verlinkt. 


> Test: Magnat Supreme 800 schlägt sich wacker gegen Kef  und Jamo!
> 
> Test: Magnat Supreme 5.1


Nur mal so als Low-Budget-Anregung.


----------



## thysol (28. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss dass die Magnat Monitor Supreme Stand-Lautsprecher nicht schlecht sind aber bei gleichem Preis bekommt mann bessere Kompakt-Lautsprecher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wenn mann sich Tests anschaut dann sieht mann dass Kompakt-Lautsprecher im Low-Budget Bereich mehr Klang fuers Geld bieten. Erst ab so 500-1000 euro reicht die Preis/Leistung klanglich an Kompakt-Lautsprecher heran.



Meist stimmt das, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Was man bei Standlautsprecher heut zu tage für eine Qualität für 1000 € das Paar bekommt, ist schon wahnsinnig gut. Da gehts fast ausschließlich um Geschmack.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

> Ich weiss dass die Magnat Monitor Supreme Stand-Lautsprecher nicht schlecht sind aber bei gleichem Preis bekommt mann bessere Kompakt-Lautsprecher.


Naja, die Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 bekommt man schon zeitweise für unter 150€ das Paar und die Supreme 1000 für 200€.

Da fallen mir spontan nur die Quantum 603 als kompakte Altenative in dem Preisbereich ein. Upss wieder Magnat..  Ne, aber Canton GLE wäre da noch zu nennen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

Magnat ist zwar gut im Low Budget vertreten, dafür ist es aber zu einheitlich... vom Klang her gesehen.


----------



## keendeen (12. August 2010)

@Jakob:

ich würde an deiner stelle 4x die magnat 200er und den magnat 250 center nehmen, obwohl man sich den auch erst mal sparen könnte... die 200er machen schon soviel bass und druck da brauchste eigentlich keinen subwoofer und wenn doch dann kauf ihn dir später.
als verstärker kann ich dir den Yamaha RX-V365 empfehlen, den habe ich selber in verbindung mit 2 magnat 200er lautsprechern und das geht schon ordentlich ab  die dinger sind richtig geil!

da ich bis jetzt nur 2 boxen betreibe habe ich über den verstärker bei 5.1 sound alles auf die frontboxen gelegt und bei der transformers 2 blueray donnerts schon ordentlich. und das bei absolut sauberer wiedergabe und mit viel reserven. der verstärker geht von -80db bis +16db und ich schaue gewöhnlich (DTS- und DolbyDigital- sound) in meinem 20m² wohnzimmer auf -28db und fühl mich wie im kino. bei musik reicht die einstellung -35db schon gut aus um ne wirklich ordentliche lautstärke zu haben, was für den großen wirkungsgrad der boxen spricht. als nächsten schritt kaufe ich mir ein weiteres paar 200er, welche dann auch im doppelstereobetrieb sinn machen.


----------



## Luemmel (12. August 2010)

Hi,

habe gerade sowohl die magnat mo supreme 200 als auch 800 hier zum testen. Mien Wohnzimmer hat ca 20 qm2, sehr hohe decken (über 3m) und parkettfussboden. Insgesamt also sehr hellhörig.

Die 200er spielen sehr fein und präzise, allerdings verlieren sich die Bässe, vor allem beim Musikhören. Da ist zumindest bei mir ein sub pflicht - macht ja nix. Allerdings finde ich in meinem Zimmer die höhen auf dauer ein wenig überpräsent, allerdings könnte sich das noch ändern, da die Boxen ja noch nicht eingespielt sind. Allerdings werde ich das innerhalb von 14 Tagen nicht schaffen.

Die 800er spielen sehr entspannt, klar und mit einem deutlich größeren Klangfeld. Sie sind allerdings in den höhen nicht so prägnant, allerdings werden trotzdem keine details verschluckt. Die Klangfarbe ist etwas "dunkler" als bei den 200ern, aber stehts sauber. Mitten und Gesang kommen klar getrennt vom Musikalischen Hintergrund und die Bassleistung ist großartig. Hier muss nur darauf geachtet werden, dass genug Abstand zur Wand bleibt (ca 20cm), sonst kann der bass leicht überlagert.

Ich werde wohl bei den 800ern bleiben, da sie mir in ihrer Klangcharakteristik besser gefallen, vor alem bei der Musikwiedergabe.

Über eines sollte man sich aber im klaren sein, weil ich das auch in Rezensionen immer wieder lese:
1. Neue Boxen können bis zu 100 Std. brauchen, bis sie wirklich eingespielt sind und ihr gesamtes Klangbild entfalten
2. Für viel Geld bekommt man viel Klangqualität - aber darum geht es ja oft nicht! Wer Kohle überhat, wird sich einfach das kaufen, was ihm gefällt. Für viele geht es aber darum, für ein bestimmtes Budget möglichst viel Klang zu bekommen, und da ist die Monitor Supreme Reihe von Magnat nahezu konkurrenzlos (die bereits verlinkten Tests bezeugen das)
3. Ein hochwertiger Verstärker lohnt sich immer, auch bei "billigboxen", denn mit schrott verstärker gibts auch keinen guten Ton aus "high-end Boxen".

Meiner Meinung nach taugen diese ganzen "Brüllwürfel Kombis" mit mini Satelliten, egal in welcher Preisklasse hervorragend zur Anspuchslosen Musikwiedergabe von MP3s und zum Heimkinogucken. Bei der Stereowiedergabe gut produzierter CDs wird ein Set mit halbwegs vernünftigen Standboxen immer mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht besser klingen, auch bei weniger Kapitaleinsatz.


Bestell doch einfach mal die Magnats 200/800 evtl. auch die 1000er, und hör sie dir an. Die die du nicht willst, schickste nach ner Woche wieder zurück und gut ist. Der Supreme CEnter 250 ist übrignes für das Geld völlig OK!


Hier kannste nochmal reinschauen:

http://www.magnat.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Produkte/MonitorSupreme.Audio1.09.pdf

Magnat Monitor Supreme 800-Set im Test - videohomevision - Magnus.de

Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 Test - Standlautsprecher

Greetz


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Mag sein, dass Magnat ein relativ guter Wurf mit der Supreme Serie gelungen ist. Dennoch gibt es viele, welche Magnat in den Himmel loben, nur weil Sie sich nichts besseres leisten können.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. August 2010)

Ja, aber es gibt genaus so viele die Magnat von vorne herein verurteilen. Von daher hebt sich das ja wieder auf. 

Magnat wird ja nur deshalb so oft hier "empfohlen", weil die meisten hier auch nur ein geringes Budget haben und es kaum alternativen gibt. 

Wenn mal im Hardwareluxx unter "Costumer Electronics" schaut sieht man, dass dort meist ein vielfaches an Budget für'S Sound-Erlebnis vorhanden ist. Liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass der Altersspiegel im Luxx ~10J ahre höher ist als im PCGH.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Man sollte halt aufpassen, wie man urteilt. Aber bei mir steht auch fest: Demnächst stehen teurere LS bei mir an, es werden keine Magnat. Da klebt das Image einfach zu sehr.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. August 2010)

Du hast doch schon sehr hochwertige LS.  

Spar dir das Geld lieber für nen ordentlichen Urlaub oder leg was zurück.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2010)

> Dennoch gibt es viele, welche Magnat in den Himmel loben, nur weil Sie sich nichts besseres leisten können.



Wo ist da das Problem? Für das Budget sind sie nunmal ziemlich gut. Die Empfehlungen werden hier mMn meist recht gut auf das zur Verfügung stehende Budget zugeschnitten. Wenn hier jemand mit 2000€ Budget ankommt habe ich auch noch nie erlebt, dass dann einer der "Magnat-Fans" ankommt und die Monitor Supreme empfiehlt.
Und mit "sich leisten können" hat das oft auch nicht viel zu tun, viele _wollen_ einfach nicht so viel Geld in die Sound-Anlage stecken und leisten sich von ihrem Geld lieber ein dickes Auto, einen dicken Computer oder was auch immer.



> Demnächst stehen teurere LS bei mir an, es werden keine Magnat. Da klebt das Image einfach zu sehr.



Du kaufst nach Image? Lautsprecher sind doch nichz zum Angeben da. Der Klang sollte zählen, da hilft Marken-Denken nicht viel.
Nichtsdestotrotz liegen die Magnats natürlich auch garnicht in deinem Interessenbereich wenn du nach teureren LS als den Klipsch suchst.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Tja Afi, da wirste wohl giftig... Genau ins Herz. 

@Kai: Nö. 

"Gut " definiert jeder anders. Siehe Auto. Wer nen 200 PS Scirocco fährt für 25.000 €, der findet nen gebrauchten Golf IV für 4000 € auch nicht gut, auch wenn der Grundsatz, es fährt, bei beiden gegeben ist. 

Um beim Thma Auto zu bleiben, da würden sich schätzungsweise 80 % aller Deutschen ein deutsches Auto kaufen, aber vielleicht nur 30 % tun  es auch. Und wieso? Weil es am Geld hängt, meistens jedenfalls. So ist es auch bei Magnat... 

 Wie kommst du drauf das Ich nach Image kaufe? Hätt ich dann Klipsch gewählt? ich glaube kaum. Und Magnat hat Lautsprecher in meinen späteren Budgetbereich, das sollte man schon als Magnat Anhänger wissen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2010)

Magnat hat in den unteren Preisregionen (Monitor und die kleinen Quantum) gute Lautsprecher im Sortiment. Man merkt es teils auch an der Klangabstimmung, dass diese LS eher für junge Hifi-Begeisterte gemacht wurden. Effekte über neutrale und detaillierte Reproduktion. Mir gefällt diese Abstimmung (hatte ja mal selbst ein Paar Monitor). 

Aber darüber hinaus ist die Auswahl - auch was Klangcharakteristik und -anforderungen angeht - einfach zu groß, als das Magnat dort eine nennenswerte Nische für sich etablieren könnte. 

Der Faktor "Image" wird leider auch in dieser Preisregion überbewertet und Magnat leidet darunter.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Image ist heutzutage alles. Da brauch man nur mal über den Tellerrand zu Automarken werfen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2010)

Wer bei LS auf Image Wert legt, hat meines Erachtens jeden Sinn von Vernunft verloren. Es muss gut klingen. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Vielleicht noch gut aussehen, wenn man mit einem nörgelnden femininem Menschen zusammen wohnt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2010)

> Tja Afi, da wirste wohl giftig... Genau ins Herz.



Nein, giftig war mein Post keineswegs gemeint, sorry wenn das so rübergekommen ist.



> Wie kommst du drauf das Ich nach Image kaufe?



Aus deinem (von mir schon im vorigen Post zitierten) Post:



> Demnächst stehen teurere LS bei mir an, es werden keine Magnat. *Da klebt das Image einfach zu sehr.*


 (Fettdruck von mir hinzugefügt)



> Hätt ich dann Klipsch gewählt?



Klipsch-Lautsprecher haben zumindest eine gewisse Exklusivität, man findet sie eben nicht in jedem Elektromarkt.



> Und Magnat hat Lautsprecher in meinen späteren Budgetbereich



Das Magnat durchaus Lautsprecher in höheren Preisgefilden hat weiß ich. Allerdings sind die höheren Quantum-Serien eher uninteressant, da sie klanglich nicht mit der Konkurrenz mithalten können. Für den Preis einer Quantum 1005 bekommt man bei anderen Herstellern schon deutlich besseren Klang.



> das sollte man schon als Magnat Anhänger wissen.



Also ich würde mich nicht als Magnat-Anhänger bezeichnen, ich habe kein Magnat-Wallpaper, kein Magnat-T-Shirt und auch sonst keinen emotionalen Bezug zu der Firma. Ich habe lediglich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Magnat im Preisbereich bis 200€/Paar (fast) konkurrenzlos gute Qualität liefert und empfehle die Lautsprecher daher auch weiter. Bei höherem Budget empfehle ich immer andere Hersteller. Aber für 200€/Paar bekommt man halt keine gleichwertigen Nubert, Klipsch, Canton, Monitor Audio, Quadral etc. pp....die einzige Alternative sind Heco Victas, und die haben mich von Anfang an klanglich maßlos enttäuscht, daher kann ich für die keine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Luemmel (12. August 2010)

..........mmhh..........
habe ein wenig den Überblick verloren...

ist dem Themensteller eigentlich jetzt seine Frage beantwortet worden?
Also, in dem Preissegment kann man mit den MAGNATS nichts falsch machen, das ist meine Meinung. Mit sub sind die 200er ausreichend, für Stereo Musik würde ich aber aufgrund des größeren Klangfeldes die 800/1000er nehmen.

Ist für Heimkino allemal ausreichend, und Musik kann man auch hören - mal ganz ehrlich. 

Audiophilen Hifi-Klang erwartet man wohl auch nicht bei Speakern dieser Klasse. 

@afi: Die Quantum 6er serie reizt mich auch - schöner Test  allerdings dann die 605. 

Hat schon mal jemand die 1000er serie gehört??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2010)

> @afi: Die Quantum 6er serie reizt mich auch - schöner Test allerdings dann die 605.



Danke  die 605 wären für Musikwiedergabe natürlich schon besser, wegen Platzproblemen muss ich aber vorerst bei Kompaktlautsprechern bleiben.



> Hat schon mal jemand die 1000er serie gehört??



Ja, die 1005er konnte ich mir auch schonmal anhören. Die klingen natürlich in allen Belangen besser als die 6xxer-Serie, allerdings klangen die 1005er für ihren Preis zu gedrungen für meinen Geschmack. Da klingen Konkurrenz-Produkte doch nochmal einen Tick freier und differenzierter. Also in dem Preisbereich würde ich nichtmehr zu Magnat greifen.


----------



## keendeen (13. August 2010)

in meinen augen entscheidet man sich bei magnat etweder für die 200er oder die 2000er. 
- der preisliche unterschied zwischen 1000 und 2000 ist nur 30 euro und dafür haben die beiden basstreiber dann 20cm durchmesser anstatt 17cm und man hat insgesamt noch mehr volumen.
- die 800er sind irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes, das sind ja die 200er mit einem treiber mehr aber dafür ist dann eine weitere frequenzweiche verbaut (negativ)


----------



## TAZ (13. August 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> Ich habe vor dieses System an einem LG P50PK350 zu betreiben:
> 
> 4x Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 +
> 1x Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 +
> ...



Hallo Jakob, hier bisher zwar viel gestritten, das dafür umso weniger konstruktiv. 

Ich möchte dir mal 3 relativ günstige Sets zeigen...

Zum ersten die Quadral Quintas 5000
QUINTAS | Produkte | quadral HiFi | Surround Lautsprecher
(Über diese Lautsprecher sollte sich einiges ergoogeln lassen, du kannst auch mal Testberichte zu den Quintas 500 lesen, im Prinzip fast baugleich.)

Dann noch die Jamo S426 HCS 3
TEST: 5.0-Lautsprecherset Jamo S 426 HCS 3 - Surround-Schnäppchen für 399 EUR (01.03.2010)

Oder eben ein ähnliches Set wie du es schon vorhast von Magnat.


Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 (Front)
Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (Rear)
Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 (Center)

Sie kosten alle ~300€, ich denke alles in allem machst du keinem Set etwas falsch...
Ich persönlich würde zu den Quadral greifen da sie wohl am wenigsten aufstellungskritisch sind. D.h. du kannst sie auch relativ nah an die Wand stellen, da die Bassreflexöffnung vorne ist und sie hinten halt nicht soviel Luft "zum Atmen" benötigen. Zu den Jamos habe ich ja einen ausführlichen Testbericht verlinkt. Zu den Magnat kann ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen..

Als Sub würden dann je nach Set noch


Quadral Sub 60,
Jamo Sub 200 oder
Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A
in Frage kommen.
Diese liegen alle ungefähr im gleichen Preisbereich.

Am Ende wird aber jedes Set einen eben etwas anderen Klang haben, vllt. hast du ja in einem HiFi-Laden in deiner Nähe mal die Möglichkeit eines dieser Sets zu hören, das wäre sicherlich das Beste. guten Klang empfindet eben jeder anders.

Wenn du auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Receiver bist, kannst du dich am besten bei Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Denon und Sony umschauen.
Gerade Sony hat aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt (zu schwache Netzteile) und baut jetzt auch sehr gute Receiver für den veranschlagten Preis. Ich empfehle hier mindestens 400€ auszugeben.

Leider machen viele aus HiFi eine Religion und mischen noch eine Portion VooDoo mit rein, lass dich von solchen Leuten nicht verunsichern! Und sag uns wie du dich letztendlich entschieden hast, ich zumindest würde mich über ein Feedback von dir freuen. 

PS: Sollte sich jemand durch diesen Post angegriffen fühlen ist mir das  Wurscht und betreffende Person kann mir getrost den Buckel runter  rutschen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

@Afi: Gerade die Quantums werden aber gelobt im Preisbereich von 2 k €. Aber Magnat baut infach billige LS, damit sie überhaupt einen Markt mit einer gewissen Marge für sich beanspruchen können. Je höher der Preisbereich, desto größer die Vielfalt. Magnat verliert da ihre Bedeutung etwas.

Und nach Image kauf ich sicher nicht, da (fast) jeder Hersteller in paar Leckerlis im Programm hat.

Dafür, dass du kein "Anhänger" bist, warste aber sehr angefressen...

@TAZ: Sony hat nichts gelernt - immer noch zu teuer und zu schwach im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz - im Soundbereich ist Sony keinen Pfennig wert. Finde Ich persönlich noch schlimmer als Pioneer.


----------



## TAZ (13. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @TAZ: Sony hat nichts gelernt - immer noch zu teuer und zu schwach im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz - im Soundbereich ist Sony keinen Pfennig wert. Finde Ich persönlich noch schlimmer als Pioneer.



 

TEST: Sony STR-DN610
TEST: Sony STR-DN1000 7.1 AV-Receiver - Edle Optik und HD Audio-Decoding zum fairen Preis? (05.10.2009)
TEST: Sony 7.1 AV-Receiver STR-DA3500ES - Klangstarker Dynamiker für 950 EUR Marktpreis  (22. April 2010)
XXL-TEST: Sony AV-Receiver STR-DA5500ES - Sony zurück an der Spitze im AVR-Business ? (05. Februar 2010)
XXL-TEST + NETZWERK-SPECIAL: Sony 7.1 AV-Receiver STR-DA6400ES (23.07.2009)

Noch mehr Beispiele?
Gerne darfst du dir auch auf Amazon die Leserbewertungen durchlesen...

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Sony STR DH 800 7.1 A-/V-Receiver (UKW-Tuner, 4x HDMI Eingänge) schwarz

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Sony STR-DH 700 7.1 Audio-/Video-Receiver (UKW-/MW-Tuner, HDMI, Bravia Sync) schwarz

Sony hatte definitiv eine schwache Phase, in der man sich zu sehr auf das professionelle Zeug versteift hat und den Consumer-Market mächtig vernachlässigt hat...aber spätestens mit der letzten Generation waren sie zurück und machen im Endkundenmarkt wieder mächtig Boden gut.

Dass du deine Meinung(en) anscheinend aus dem HiFi-Forum.de hast, ist mir auch klar. Und solange du Dinge nur vom Hören und Sagen her kennst und diese weiter verbreitest ohne dich einmal wirklich damit zu beschäftigen kann man deine Kommentare leider nicht ernst nehmen.
Ich will hier wirklich nicht gegen dich bashen oder stänkern, aber wenn jemand offensichtlich Mist erzählt geht mir die Hutschnur hoch.

Wenn du diese Sache weiter diskutieren willst, kannst du mir gern eine PN schreiben, aber in diesem Thread hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

Da zeigst du doch gleich dein wunderbares Fachwissen. AreaDVD wird nur von Herstellern finanziert. Feine Sache. Sehr glaubwürdig.

Mit dem HifiForum hab Ich nichts am Hut - bin zwar angemeldet, schau aber fast nie rein und die Leute sind mir zu suspekt.

Und Leserbewertungen bei amazon sind auch selte objektiv - einfach Karton auf, einmal angeschlossen und schon wirds positiv - über Langzeitqualität wird nichts geschrieben.



> "ohne dich einmal wirklich damit zu beschäftigen kann man deine Kommentare leider nicht ernst nehmen."



Wie kannst du sowas behaupten, hast du übermenschliche Fähigkeiten?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (13. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Image ist heutzutage alles. Da brauch man nur mal über den Tellerrand zu Automarken werfen.


Image ist nur was für Leute, die glauben sich beweisen zu müssen. Also unausgereifte Persönlichkeiten.

Wenn sich jemand nen Audi kauft, weil er einfach begeistert ist von dem Auto, okay. Wer sich aber einen Audi des Image wegen kauft ist einfach nur peinlich. 

Ich kenne jede Menge Großverdiener, die Null wert auf Image legen. Einfach weil es wichtigeres gibt, als nach außen hin eine Wirkung erzielen zu müssen.

edit:
..achja, ich hab jetzt einfachmal bei dir zitiert. ist jetzt aber nicht auf dich bezogen(!!)..


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ..achja, ich hab jetzt einfachmal bei dir zitiert. ist jetzt aber nicht auf dich bezogen(!!)..



Versteh Ich nicht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. August 2010)

> Gerade die Quantums werden aber gelobt im Preisbereich von 2 k €.


Das die teuren Quantums gelobt werden ist mir bewusst, ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung zu den Lautsprechern. Für mein Empfinden spielen die für diese Preisklasse einfach einen tick zu aufgeregt.



> Aber Magnat baut infach billige LS


günstige  billige Lautsprecher sind in meinen Augen Raveland, Logitech und Konsorten. Dort bekommt man fürs Geld keine äquivalente Leistung geboten.



> Dafür, dass du kein "Anhänger" bist, warste aber sehr angefressen...


Nein, angefressen war ich nicht. Ich habe mich nur über deine Aussage 



> nur weil Sie sich nichts besseres leisten können.


echauffiert. Welche Lautsprecher sich jemand kauft hat imho nichts damit zu tun wie viel Geld er/sie hat. Ich hätte in der Zwischenzeit auch mal ein Paar His Masters Voice Executive Line 2 Lautsprecher zu extrem guten Konditionen bekommen können (quasi geschenkt, hätte sie damals gegen meine Monitor 220 tauschen können) , habe es aber nicht gemacht, da ich weder Platz für Standlautsprecher habe, noch mein Hörzimmer für eine vernünftige Aufstellung einrichten könnte. Daher sind meine Quantum 603er für mich in meinem Raum das Optimum, weniger möchte ich nicht, da es schlechter klingt, Bessere nützen nix, da sie sich nicht entfalten könnten. 

----

Die Jamo-LS kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. Die haben in meinen Ohren ein zu künstliches Klangbild. Die Quadral Quintas Serie kann durchaus eine Alternative zum Magnat-Set sein. Zum Klang der Quintas kann ich aber keine wirkliche Aussage treffen, da ich die Lautsprecher nur mal kurz gehört habe, und das leider auch nur unter schlechten Testbedingungen (keine optimale Aufstellung, keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, keine von mir referenzierbare Musik).


----------



## Luemmel (14. August 2010)

Hatte lange Jahre die E350 von Jamo und dachte damals, die klingen gut...

hatte dann die Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 hier und das klang bereits mehr nach Musik, stellte mich aber noch nicht zufrieden..

Bin dann gestern bei dem Eltroniksupermarkt meines Vertrauens vorbeigekommen und konnte die kleine 800er gegen die Quantum 557 und eine canton le 700 hören.. zugegeben, der Vergleich ist hinkt etwas, da die nicht alle in einer Klasse spielen, naja, was soll ich sagen...

Habe dann das Paar Quantums einpacken lassen (als Ausstellungsstücke für 400 Euro Paarpreis) und will nie mehr günstige Boxen 

Übrigens: Bin da kein Markenfetischist - die Canton hatte für meinen Geschmack zu viele Mitten und klang mir zu flach. Die Magnat 800 ließ in den Höhen und Tiefen deutlich Details vermissen und hatte einen starken Eigenklang (würde mal sagen "hohl").

Die Quantums haben einfach einen superben Detailklang für die Preisklasse, der Bass ist kräftig und klar, und das Klangfeld einfach unbeschreiblich. 

@afi: wenn die 603 nur annähernd so klingt wie ich glaube, auch als Kompaktbox, kann ich deine Begeisterung absolut nachvollziehen!


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Hi,
zu welchem Ergebniss kommen wir(Ihr) nun?!
Bei den ganzen Namen hab ich irgendwie den überblick verloren 
EDIT: Und wenn geht einen passenden Reciever 
LG Sony


----------



## Luemmel (15. August 2010)

Ich würde immer noch sagen:

Die Eingangs erwähnte Kombination ist für das Geld völlig in Ordnung, ob die 200er/800er/1000er bleibt eher eine Frage der Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten. Die monitor supreme Reihe spielt ihrem Preis angemessen (habe selber den Center 250) und hat angenehme Klangfarben. Mit Subwoofer würde ich die 4x200er nehmen, wenn hinten genug Aufstellplatz ist, sonst die 100er, weil die kein Bassreflexrohr haben.

Verstärkertechnisch bin ich nicht so im Bilde, habe seit einigen Jahren den Yamaha RX420 RDS und bin nach wie vor zufrieden. Der kostet Momentan gebraucht so 100-150 Euro, kann man mal bei www.hifi-leipzig.de nachgucken. Zu Weihnachten wirds wohl was neues, tendiere zum Yamaha 465 aus der aktuellen Serie - mit anderen Marken habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Ein Verstärker/Receiver aus diesen Klassen sollte absolut ausreichend sein.

Ich finde, das ist ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Für mehr Klang muss man dann einfach auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Ja ok.
Also diese Combi würde gehen
4 x 200er
1 x 250er
1 x Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A
Danke


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Noch eine Frage:
Kann man die 
					 				 				 					 						 							Monitor Supreme 800 - 1000 auch an der Wand befestigen?!

LG Sony


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2010)

Standlautsprecher an der Wand festmachen?? Nicht empfehlenswert...


----------



## TAZ (15. August 2010)

Jein...

Ich hab es so "gelernt" der Hoch- und Mitteltöner ungefähr auf Ohrhöhe sein sollen... Deswegen stellt man Standlautsprecher...denn aufm Sofa sitzt man ja nicht so hoch.

Allerdings sind in Ton-Studios die LS auch nicht immer auf Ohrhöhe sondern meist etwas darüber, im gegenzug dafür aber geneigt...Der Schall von beiden sollte relativ zeitnah "ankommen".

Wenn der Hochtöner aber z.B. unter der Decke hängt ist das ein bisschen wie der akustische Supergau...

Ist aber von Raum zu Raum unterschiedlich, mein Vater hat bei sich Zuhause die LS auch relativ weit oben...trotzdem klingt es gut...

Du kannst ja auch ein wenig experiementieren...


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Aber bei den 200ertern kein Problem oder?!
LG Sony


----------



## TAZ (15. August 2010)

Da die Lautsprecher hinten eine Bassreflexöffnung haben, ist das ein Problem, schliesslich müssen sie ja "atmen".

Wenn es nicht anders geht und du sie an die Wand hängen musst, such dir lieber andere LS die dieses Problem nicht haben. Also geschlossene Systeme oder welche bei denen die Bassreflexöffnung vorne ist.


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Ok, danke 
Und es gibt keine Wandhalterung mit der man das lösen kann`?!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. August 2010)

Hinten sollten auch die Monitor Supreme 100 ausreichen.  Die haben dann auch schon die Möglichkeit zur Aufhängung.


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

HI,
ja ich meinte ja ob man die aufhängen darf:
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Test Lautsprecher

oder ist der Unterschied drstisch zwischen den 200 und den 800.

Ich hatte eig vor meinen Tv an der Wand aufzuhängen aber dann wohin mit den Standlautsprechern . Der Vorteil von aufhänbaren ist halt dann, das ich sie dann neben den Fernseher hängen kann^^

LG Sony


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. August 2010)

Jo die 200er sind nur halb so groß wie die 800er.. -> siehe meine Signatur.

Nur die 100er bieten die Möglichkeit zur Aufhängung.


----------



## TAZ (15. August 2010)

King_Sony schrieb:


> HI,
> ja ich meinte ja ob man die aufhängen darf:
> Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Test Lautsprecher
> 
> ...



Nein du darfst sie nicht aufhängen weil sonst die Öffnung des Bassreflexrohrs verdeckt ist nd der LS dann nicht wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen funktioniert. Der Klang wird dumpfer und er geht vorraussichtlich nicht mehr so tief. Das gleiche Problem hast du jedem LS der hinten eine Bassreflexöffnung hat.

Du kannst ja irgendein Brett an die Wand nageln so dass der LS mindestens 5 cm von der Wand weg ist, ein Kompaktlautsprecher bewegt ja nicht soviel Luft, da sollte das ausreichen. Aber komplett verdecken ist wie gesagt ein absolutes Tabu!

Ich denke mal es geht dir außerdem um richtiges Heimkino?
Dann würde ich die LS weiter auseinander nehmen als direkt neben den TV...


----------



## King_Sony (15. August 2010)

Hi,
ganz ins Eck kann ich ihn(LS) aber nicht stellen weil da die Tür ist :O.

Ich habe Mal einen Blick auf die Quantum 551 geworfen und mir ist dir Frage gekommen:

Ist es schlimm wenn ich mir erst 2 x Quantum 551 und einen Center und den Sub und die Rear Nachkaufe, oder sollte man(n) alles zusammenkaufen?

Danke für eure Geduld und Hilfe 

LG Sony


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

nein, das ist nicht schlimm, es ist klanglich sogar sinnvoller erstmal in bessere Front-Lautsprecher zu investieren und dann später den rest nachzukaufen, denn wer billig kauft, kauft zeimal ^^
Aber von den Quantum 551 würde ich dir abraten. Wenn ich recht informiert bin kosten die ca. 200€/Paar. Für den gleichen Preis bekommst du im Ausverkauf die ungleich besseren Quantum 603 (Test siehe meine Signatur).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. August 2010)

Jo, der Center sollte dann aber aus der gleichen Serie wie die Front LS sein.


----------



## King_Sony (16. August 2010)

Ja, danke für die Tipps 

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass ich keine LS der 650 und 1000 Reihe online finde? Mich würde nämlich interessieren was die kosten 
LG Sony


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2010)

Magnat Quantum 603 kostet ca. 200€/paar
Magnat Quantum 605 kostet ca. 400€/Paar
Magnat Quantum 1005 kostet ca. 2600€/Paar


----------



## King_Sony (16. August 2010)

Lol, danke für die Links 
Ich such mir heir den Wolf ab und finde nix...^^

Edit: Ich meinte eig speziell: 
                                                                                                                                 Quantum 653
Quantum 1003: http://blog.hifitest.de/?p=1238 700€ (zu teuer xD)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2010)

die 650er-Serie gibts meines Wissens noch nicht. Das wird die Nachfolge-Serie zur Quantum 700 Reihe.


----------



## King_Sony (16. August 2010)

Naja ich dachte halt, wenn die 1003 auf der ifa kommt und 650 unter Tausend ist muss sie schon herrausen sein. Naja egal, danke für die Aufklärung . Aber die von Magnat könnten sie dann wenigstens aus ihrer Homepage nehmen.


----------



## Hardrunner (16. August 2010)

die 650er reihe von magnat wird auch zur IFA 2010 vorgestellt.
kannst aber getrost die quantum 603 für ca 85€ das stück kaufen, ich habe die auch. die rocken alles weg und hören sich bombastisch an. egal ob klassik, kino oder techno.
dazu nen sub und ab geht die show 
ich habe dazu den 630A und den center 613 noch. nach der IFA folgen dann die 607er oder 657er je nachdem..
kauf dir magnat quantum 603 du wirst es ncih bereuen und das für nur 190 euro das paar ca


----------



## King_Sony (16. August 2010)

Ok, danke für eure Hilfe. 
LG Sony


----------

